# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Po usunięciu tarczycy,tsh 0,19 przy dawce 75,co powoguje nadczynność?tarczycy nie ma

## Nie zarejestrowany

Po usunięciu tarczycy,tsh 0,19 przy dawce euthoryxu 75,kekarz zmniejszyl dawkę na50

----------

